# Media Area Design Issue



## usamp411 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am currently finishing my basement for multiple uses. We are adding a bedroom, bath, play area for my kids and a "family room" that will also contain a mediocre wet bar. I am in the process of convincing my wife that we have the room to install a projector and screen.

I have what I feel is the perfect area given my space to place the projector and screen, however, I have one major dilemna.

I haven't purchased the equipment yet because I need to make sure my wishes will fit in the area I have. Please let me know what you all think. Is the set up do able? I don't care about acoustics really, I just want to make sure I will be able to project an image from a ceiling mounted projector onto a screen in the specified location, and can I do a 120" screen. I probably won't do a projector if I cannot get at least 110". Otherwise, I will just get an 80 or 92" DLP or LCD.

The basic area where the "theater" will be is 17' wide and about 20' deep. The wall that I wish to hang the screen is on the 17' wall and is actually in a 6' deep alcove from the main room. This should work well as the 6' recess will sheild the screen from any direct light from that only window that will allow light in the entire main area.

The problem is, at the 6' point out from the wall where I want to hang the screen there is an I-beam. So essentially between my projector and the screen there will be an approximate 12" soffit.

My plan is to hang the projector at roughly the same height as the soffit so as to have the top of the lens be just below the bottom edge of the soffit. If that is the case, I am looking at the top of the lens being at about 80" above the floor. Does this make sense? Is that a plausible plan in general?

I was going to make the ceiling in the entire 6'x17' recess where the screen will be all the same height as the bottom of the soffit (80" instead of 92"). Now I am thinking if I hang the projector a little further below the bottom edge of the soffit, I can have it shift up slightly and then have the top of the screen a few inches above the soffit height. My entire goal is to try to squeeze a 120" diagonal screen in the area. 

I believe if the ceiling is all 80", I ma looking at having the bottom of the screen about 10" above the floor. I ahve seen many people suggest 24-30" off of floor. There really won't be anything between the audience and the bottom of the screen expect maybe a coffee table that could be moved out of the way if it bothers anyone.

I eventually intend to have a second rown of seats on a platform which may cause problems if I try to project up and under the soffit.

Let's say I am enclosing the ceiling at 80". If I have a 17' wide wall, do I hang the projector at about the 80" height and project straight out to the screen?

I know everyone wants to know, what projector and screen I will be using. I don't know yet. The original goal was ot just get an Optoma GT795 and project onto a wall painted with Behr Silver Screen Matte paint. A buddy has that set up with the GT720 and I was amazed at how good it looked. A coworker is building his own theater room and using a JVC model in the $6-7K range. I am considering my projector budget expanding to about $2000 and currently considering the Epson 8700UB or the Panasonic pt-ae4000u. Any other suggestions woukld be great as well. Looking for some brightness as we may be watching sporting events with the bar lights on but expect full control of lighting. Have considered bursting my budget completely and trying to grab a $3000 JVC or Sony, or even the epson 5010 or Panny PT-ae7000u. I doubt those will happen. I could care less about 3d, so that will not factor in my decision.

Screen wise, I am leaning toward fixed screen mounted on wall. I will likely go rather inexpensive now, especially if I vlow the budget up to a higher projector. 

Any help/suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Sorry for being so winded!! Hard to explain without you standing in my basement.

Jason


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

usamp411 said:


> The problem is, at the 6' point out from the wall where I want to hang the screen there is an I-beam. So essentially between my projector and the screen there will be an approximate 12" soffit.


I'm not following what you're saying here..If you're mounting the screen 6' out from the wall where the I beam is (and presumably mounting it to the soffit covering the I beam) then there shouldn't be any obstruction between the projector and the screen! 
Also reducing the depth of the room by 6' will not give you enough length for a 120" screen..

But further down you state.." Screen wise, I am leaning toward fixed screen mounted on wall"..

So will the screen be mounted on the front wall (the 17' wall) or 6' out from the wall!?


----------



## redneck67 (Feb 3, 2012)

I read it as screen will be mounted to the wall, six feet out from there is going to be a Soffit then behind that will be the pj


----------



## usamp411 (Feb 9, 2012)

Prof, sorry about the confusion. ******* is tracking. 6' out from the wall where the screen is to be mounted (towards the projector) is the soffit. I will try to get down there and take a picture this weekend. Hope that helps clear things up.

Jason


----------

